
Czeslaw Milosz's Battle for Truth - lermontov
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/05/29/czeslaw-miloszs-battle-for-truth
======
dvfjsdhgfv
His personal life aside, the big drama for him was the fact that the people he
wrote for didn't really have much chance to read it. Sure, the underground
press was well developed, but for most people getting Milosz's books wasn't
easy at all. One couldn't even dream about reading his all works. Then, after
1989, his books were finally officially published - but at this point several
of them were less relevant. For example one of his most famous works, The
Captive Mind, had been written in 1951 - almost 40 years earlier, with clues
and subtle references to some contemporary writers and situations. There was
no way the readers of '89, especially more young ones, would appreciate it as
much as those who the book was written for - and who couldn't read it then.

------
killjoywashere
A depressed aristocrat finds himself yanked back from the US by his Marxist
government and his friend asks her husband, the foreign minister, to let him
go to Paris so he won't be depressed and he can write poetry? And he gets the
Nobel Prize? The humanities are truly for the rich.

~~~
Anderkent
I think this is the most densely inaccurate comment I've seen on hackernews.
It was hardly a Marxist government. Milosz was never rich. He wasn't allowed
to move to Paris, only been sent there as a attache, until he ran away from
the embassy and requested asylum.

~~~
kafkaesq
Well, they were pretending to be Marxist at least.

Which is about as pretty close as any modern state gets to actually being
"Marxist".

